# underwater bamboo questions? PLEASE HELP!!



## whitetiger (Oct 11, 2010)

My LFS and local petsmart sells aquarium bamboo which I hear isn't actually bamboo and I want to buy some for my 50 gallon tank but I have questions about it:
1. Does it require alot of attention (grow light,plant food,speacial substrate)
2. Will my African Cichlids and Algea eatters eat it?

THANKS!!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it's the "lucky bamboo" that I am thinking of, then it's not truely aquatic and will need to be grown mostly emerged.

There are a couple other plants that are referred to as "bamboo" that are aquatic such as the Purple Bamboo and Blyxa Aubertii.

Algae eaters won't eat the plants. Cichlids, depending on the species, aren't very well known as being plant friendly. But there are some plants that are safe with them. Unforatunately, I cannot say as to what they may be.


----------

